# Oh Boy-Big Pig Gig coming up! -Update: It Ain't Happening



## Dutch (Feb 1, 2012)

It seems that some Staff members from the WoodBadge Course I attended last August were impressed with my cooking skills from our Outdoor Experience. I was in charge of our patrol's evening meal. I prepared Pork Katsu with Lemon Rice.  

I was approached last weekend by one of the WB Course Councilors - who also happens to be the District Chairman of my home district and asked if I would cater the Annual District Award of Merit dinner. I am in the process of planning a barbeque dinner for 250 adult guests. The menu thus far is pulled pork sammich with a side of WWB beans and choice of a side of potato salad or coleslaw and a drink.  My lovely bride, Ma Dutch is providing me with several sheet cakes decorated to resemble the District Award of Merit knot.









Dist. Award of Merit Knot

Let the FUN begin!


----------



## venture (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't wait to see this one!

I know it will be great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds like a very nice event and a nice compliment to your skills.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds awesome congrats


----------



## daveomak (Feb 1, 2012)

Quite an Honor.... Congrats to you and the Ma Dutch for her support...


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 1, 2012)

sounds like it will be a great event


----------



## Dutch (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys. Being a District Award of Merit recipient meownself-I figure this would be a chance to pay it forward.


----------



## sprky (Feb 1, 2012)

COOL I wish ya the best of luck on that, that's no easy under taking. From the info I have gotten from a local gal that caters you will be smoking up 250# of pork. She told me on a single meat dinner figure 1# raw meat per person. You will most likely have a tad bit of meat left but you will not run out, which according to her is a huge mistake when catering. I assume WWB is wicked wicked baked beans


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 1, 2012)

Congratulations! Sounds like they have faith in your food skills!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2012)

Can't wait to see this one. Congrats Dutch! It's nice to be recognized for your skills.


----------



## big twig (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats Dutch


----------



## ice daddy (Feb 2, 2012)

Grats Dutch and good luck.  I usually figure the #1 per person on the meat as mentioned with a Little over.  It never goes to waste around here, lol.   I also figure about 1/4# of each side per person.  Hope all turns out well.  Q's please,  sounds like fun.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 10, 2012)

After nearly a week and a half of trying to get a hold of the District Chairman about the District Dinner I FINALLY spoke with him last night before Roundtable-He had been out of town on business and had the opportunity to take his wife along on the trip so no one was at home to answer the phone.

While he was out of town the Award Dinner Committee met and they went a different route for the dinner. One of the Scout Troops offered to do a Dutch Oven Dinner as a means to earn money for summer camp. During the announcements, one of the Scout Leaders for the Troop mentioned that they needed additional Dutch Ovens preferably deep 12’s, 14’s and 16’s. 

On another note- on Monday and Tuesday I was approached by two different groups that emcee/host classic car shows and cruise-ins. They are looking for a food vendor for those venues that aren't sponsored by a restaurant. Looks like we're talking burgers and dogs on evening shows and pork butts and chickens for all day shows with burgers and dogs available earlier in the day. Guess we'll see how these discussions turn out.


----------



## gotarace (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Dutch...The feeling of the rug being pulled out always stings. Hope the new gig works out for you!!! Sounds like a fun venue with people out having a good time.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words gotarace. After the third day of not getting a hold of the guy, I lowered my expectations so the sting isn't quite as bad.

Of the two car show groups, one has been trying to get me to tag along with them for several years now and that is most likely the group I'll go with as any profits go to me and not them-Ma and me have already decided that on the charity events we do, part of the profits will go to the charity. The other guy however wants me to pay for everything, then take my costs out and split the profits with him 50/50-like that's gonna happen. He can take a long walk off a short pier for all I care.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dutch said:


> Thanks for the kind words gotarace. After the third day of not getting a hold of the guy, I lowered my expectations so the sting isn't quite as bad.
> 
> Of the two car show groups, one has been trying to get me to tag along with them for several years now and that is most likely the group I'll go with as any profits go to me and not them-Ma and me have already decided that on the charity events we do, part of the profits will go to the charity. The other guy however wants me to pay for everything, then take my costs out and split the profits with him 50/50-like that's gonna happen. He can take a long walk off a short pier for all I care.



Funny how they want you to take all the risk and share all the rewards with them. Is he going to split the lose with you if there are any? I think not. Make that a VERY short pier.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 12, 2012)

Amen to that Brian!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 13, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> Funny how they want you to take all the risk and share all the rewards with them. Is he going to split the lose with you if there are any? I think not. Make that a VERY short pier.


Maybe just a plank, not a pier at all- I did that once when we first started catering just to get my name out there and it only cost me $150 but it was a good lesson


----------

